# DIY Gold testing kits?



## pudi.dk (Oct 27, 2011)

So the way gold karat is tested at home is with these small squeeze bottles of testing solutions. To test your gold you polish a bit of gold off the item, then drop different the different solutions on the gold dust. When the gold gets darker, you got a hint on the karat, depending on the solution that turned it dark.

Now my question is, does anyone know what these solutions contain? They mostly come in kits for testing "10K, 14K, 18K, 22K" this one.

I am mostly interested in the gold tests, not the platinum and silver, however these might be useful too. Seem to contain nitric acid for the 10 and 14K, and nitric+HCl in the 18 and 22K. Does anyone know the concentration for these, as it seem like a ripoff to BUY these instead of making them myself. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 27, 2011)

That info is on the forum somewhere.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Check here:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=8477&hilit=gold+testing+kits

P.S. Yeap the recipe is there! 8)


----------



## INDY864 (Oct 27, 2011)

pudi.dk said:


> So the way gold karat is tested at home is with these small squeeze bottles of testing solutions. To test your gold you polish a bit of gold off the item, then drop different the different solutions on the gold dust. When the gold gets darker, you got a hint on the karat, depending on the solution that turned it dark.
> 
> Now my question is, does anyone know what these solutions contain? They mostly come in kits for testing "10K, 14K, 18K, 22K" this one.
> 
> I am mostly interested in the gold tests, not the platinum and silver, however these might be useful too. Seem to contain nitric acid for the 10 and 14K, and nitric+HCl in the 18 and 22K. Does anyone know the concentration for these, as it seem like a ripoff to BUY these instead of making them myself. :lol:


Hey Guy,
Go to this YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igaPX22D1CQ . Its a great video. I spent 15 bucks for the kit and a stone on ebay. I just got it. After reading the post on hitting garage sales, I went out to the butt kickin machine and pulled the cord. Its a great way to pick up some scrap. I think it's A/R.
Check out the video then go play.
indy864.


----------

